
Apple: The World's Most Discreetly Feminine Brand? - robg
http://www.forbes.com/2009/07/24/apple-products-design-forbes-woman-time-service.html
======
oliveoil
It would be really nice if the article started with the note "Bridget Brennan
is CEO of Female Factor and author of the new book, "Why She Buys: The New
Strategy for Reaching the World's Most Powerful Consumers" (Crown Business). "
instead of putting it in the end.

------
cliff
It's funny because one of his main talking is that Apple doesn't make remote
controls.

But they do...

